# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du Lich Thai Lan

## quoctesaobien01

*Công ty cổ phần du lịch Quốc Tế Sao Biển chân thành cảm ơn quý khách đã quan tâm đến sản phẩm dịch vụ du lịch của chúng tôi.
*

*Công ty chung tôi luôn cam kết chấ**t lượ**ng tốt*

*Thailand ( 6 ngày 5 đêm )*

*Quà Tặng đặc biệt :*

**  Chương trình bảo tàng sáp * 

**  Chương trình Safari world*

** Nhà hàng patin * 1 xuất ăn nhẹ* 


 ** 1 xuấ**t Massage thái cổ** truyề**n* 
*  * 1 trái d**ừ**a n**ướ**ng* *đ**ặ**t s**ả**n thái*  
*  *  Ngày "Free day" có xe* *đ**ư**a* *đ**ó**n mua s**ắ**m* 




*Đ**IỂ**M NỔ**I BẬ**T CỦ**A CHƯƠ**NG TRÌNH THAM QUAN:*
*Tìm hiể**u nhữ**ng kỉ** lụ**c guiness:*
** Tượng phật Thích Ca dát vàng Cao 118 m,* *đ**ược khắc vào núi Khau Chee Chan dâng tặng* *đ**ức vua Rama IX nhận dịp nhà vua lên ngôi* *đ**ược 50 n**ă**m*
** Thưởng thức các loại* *Đ**ặc sản Thái Lan trong thực* *đ**ơn hàng ngày*
** Dạo thuyền tham quan* *đ**ời sống ven sông của người dân Thái và xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông Chao Phra Yao*
* Tìm hiểu ngôi chùa Bình Minh – Wat Arun – Ngôi chùa có bền dày lịch sử gắn liền với công cuộc* *đ**ấu tranh giữ nước của dân tộc Thái*
*** *Đ**i cano cao tốc tham quan và tắm biển* *đ**ảo Coral*
** Tham quan Vườn Hoa Noongnuch – Xem show biểu diễn ca nhạc truyền thống 3 miền Thái Lan và Xiếc Voi* *đ**ặc sắc*
** Thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc tạp kỹ do các diễn viên chuyển* *đ**ổi giới tính biểu diễn*
** Tham quan vườn thú hoang dã Safari World lớn nhất* *Đ**ông Nam Á.*
** Massge thái cổ truyền* *đ**ánh thức sức mạnh tiềm n**ă**ng của cơ thể.*
** Thái Lan một trong những quốc gia thu hút nhiều khách du lịch nhất trong khu vực* *Đ**ông Nam* *Á, ngoài ra còn* *đ**ược du khách ưu ái dành tặng cho nhiều mỹ danh như: “**đ**ất nước chùa vàng”, "thiên* *đ**ường du lịch" “thiên* *đ**ường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện”… các danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt* *đ**ẹp, hệ thống chùa nguy nga, tráng lệ, các khu vui chơi giải trí, các lễ hội truyền thống* *đ**ặc sắc và* *đ**ặc biệt là vô số cơ hội shopping thỏa thuê tại các các khu mua sắm giá rẻ sầm uất…*
*
Giá** trọn g**ó**i :* *7**,**950**,000 vnd*
*M**s T**ú* : *0906.366.910*
DU LỊCH THÁI LAN (GIÁ RẺ) BANGKOK - PATTAYA





*Ngày thứ 1 : TP.HCM ------- BANGKOK                        ( Ăn nhẹ 2 lần )*

 + Trưởng đoàn của *Quốc Tế* S*ao Biển* sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay *Tân Sơn Nhất**,* *Quốc Tế Sao Biển* sẽ tặng 1 xuất ăn nhẹ,sau đó trưởng đoàn làm thủ tục để đáp chuyến bay đi *Thái Lan*. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá *Bangkok* về đêm...Du Lịch Thái Lan 
*Ngày thứ 2 : BANGKOK – PATTAYA                           ( Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều )*

+ *Dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya* Huyền thoại. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.
+ Tham quan *Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng*, được vua Rama V xây dựng vào năm 1901,và từ đó đến nay vẫn luôn được bảo tồn cẩn thận để quảng bá sự huy hoàng và thịnh vượng của một thời kì hoàng kim.- Đây là tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất thế giới,trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: *Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh –* *Đ**ồ vật bằng bạc –* *Đ**ồ sành sứ -* *Đ**ồ cổ…*. Tại đây Quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. 
+ Đoàn dùng cơm trưa sau đó Quý khách tham quan *vườn thú hoang dã SAFARI WORLD* - 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng cho du khách, tận mắt chứng kiến đời sống hoang dã của các loài thú., thưởng thức những màn đấu súng hấp dẫn đến ngẹt thở của *các chàng Cowboy miền viễn Tây*, chương trình *"cho sư tử biển* *ă**n",* *Đ**iệp viên 007, khỉ boxing, cá heo biểu diễn…*
+ Tham quan *Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn* *đ**ộc.Tour Thái Lan * 
+ Sau đó xe đi thẳng về *thành phố ma quỷ Pattaya*, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)… 
*Ngày thứ 3 : PATTAYA                                                ( Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều )*

+ Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc).
 + Tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý.Chuyên Tour Thái Lan
 + Tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, dạo chơi tại Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch thật đẹp và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi : voi đá bong, voi vẽ tranh, voi đạp xe, voi massage…
 + Sau khi ăn trưa,Tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn - núi Phật được khắc bằng vàng 24k, cao 140 mét được chiếu bằng tia laze khắc lên vách núi để tặng cho vua Rama IX nhân dịp 50 năm trị vì vương quốc Thái Lan.Tour Khuyến Mãi Du Lịch Thái Lan
 + Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Bảo Tàng Sáp của Thái Lan.
 + Dùng cơm tối. Sau đó quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ massage Thái cổ truyền giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pataya…
*Ngày thứ 4 : PATTAYA – BANGKOK                           ( Ăn sang, trưa, chiều )*

+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv….
 + Tham quan Trung tâm yến sào và tìm hiểu về các loại yến.
 + Đến cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái để dùng thử và mua sắm.
 + Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc (Hoặc ăn ở nhà hàng trung hoa).
 + Tham quan chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5,5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950 Người địa phương cho rằng bức tượng lớn nhất thế giới này biểu thị cho sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng.
 +. Đoàn đến nơi viếng Phật Bốn Mặt nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok
 + Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Bêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện…
*Ngày thứ 5 : BANGKOK                                               ( Ăn sáng )*

+ Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do đi tham quan mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như: WORLD TRADE CENTRE, BAIYOKE SKY, PRATUNAM MARKET, PLATINUM, ROBINSON SILOM, RACHADA SAGO MARKET ... ( Có xe đưa đón mua sắm theo đoàn ). Thái Lan Giá Rẻ
*Ngày thứ 6 : BANGKOK - TP.HCM                             ( Ăn sáng , ăn trưa )*

+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan,ăn trưa,Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Survanahumi đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM…. 
*PHỤ LỤC*
*Hành trình máy bay*

*TK 69 : SGN/BKK 20:50 --- 22:00                                                      QR 617 : SGN/BKK 17:40---19:35*

*TK 68 : BKK/SGN 15:15 --- 16:50                                                      QR 608 : BKK/SGN 19:40---21:25*

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:*
*1 Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến.* 
* 2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến.                     
3. Khách sạn 3*, 4* tiêu chuẩn Thái (2 Người/phòng).*
*+ BKK: S.D, Bangkok Center, Princeton…      * 
*+ PTY: All Season, Sun Smile Resort…* 
* 4.* *Tặng : 1 xuất Thái Massage,* *đ**ặc sản dừa nướng thái,1 xuất* *ă**n nhẹ.*
*5. Bảo hiểm du lịch Việt Nam với mức bồi thường tối* *đ**a 10.000USD & Bảo hiểm du lịch tại Thái Lan.*
* 6. Bữa* *ă**n theo chương trình.*
*7.Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình.*
* 8. Nón du lịch, Bao hộ chiếu.* 
*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
*1. Hộ chiếu.                  3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên ( 3 USD / ngày / khách).* 
* 2. Chi phí cá nhân.      4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (40 USD/khách)* *đ**ối với ngoại kiều.*
*5. vé máy khứ hồi : 4,000,000 vnd - 4,600,000 vnd  ( tùy theo thời* *đ**iểm )*
** Trẻ em ( từ 2 - 11 tuổi) = 75% giá tour người lớn + thuế . (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)*
*  Hủy tour trước 8 ngày phí phạt = 50% giá tour trọn gói.**Ø*
*  Hủy tour trước 5 ngày phí phạt = 80% giá tour trọn gói.**Ø*
*  Hủy tour trước 4 ngày phí phạt = 100% giá tour trọn gói.**Ø*
* ∙ (Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).
∙ Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương tr**ì**nh Quý kh**á**ch không* *đ**ược rời* *đ**o**à**n.*

*(Chương tr**ì**nh n**à**y c**ó** thể thay* *đ**ổi tùy theo tình hình tham quan tại* *đ**ịa phương)*
* **Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay* *đ**ổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : m**á**y bay, t**à**u hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay* *đ**ổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh**.*

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
 DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
 LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
 yahoo : travel8899
 web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

up............................

----------


## quoctesaobien01

up.................................

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
 DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
 LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
 yahoo : travel8899
 web: http://www.saobientravel.com
http://saobientravel.com/travel/Chi-...aspx?idtour=93

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
 DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
 LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
 yahoo : travel8899
 web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

*CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com*

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com
Du Lịch Thái Lan

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com
Du Lịch Thái Lan

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com
Du Lịch Thái Lan

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com
Du Lịch Thái Lan

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
 DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
 LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
 yahoo : travel8899
 web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

up.up.up.up.upppppppppppppppp

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910

----------


## quoctesaobien01

up.up.up.up.up.up.up.........................

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899

----------


## quoctesaobien01

CTY DU LICH QUOC TE SAO BIEN
DC: 397A Minh Phung P,10. Q11
LH :MR TUYỀN 0909.01.37.68
yahoo : travel8899
web: http://www.saobientravel.com

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910
DU LỊCH THÁI LAN (GIÁ RẺ) BANGKOK - PATTAYA

----------


## quoctesaobien01

up.up.up.up.up.up.up.up...........

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910
DU LICH THAI LAN

----------


## quoctesaobien01

up.up.up.up.up.up.up.up..................

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910
DU LICH THAI LAN

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910
DU LICH THAI LAN

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
h

----------


## quoctesaobien01

công ty cổ phần du lịch quốc tế sao biển chuyên tổ chức tour thái lan giá tốt và chất lượng tốt 100%, 
quà tặng đặc biệt : 
1. Bảo tàng sáp, 
2. chợ nổi 4 miền, 
3. Safari world, 
4. một xuất massage thái, 
5. ngày tự do có xe đưa đón mua sắm,
6. một trái du nuong dac san thai, 
7. một xuất ăn nhẹ, 
8. nhà hàng patin, 
hãy liên hệ với Ms TÚ 0906 366 910

----------

